# More Rose Engine Experiments



## YoYoSpin (Apr 9, 2008)

These two k-scopes have rose engine lathe embellishments:

Dark Planet EPR:





Hawaiian Koa:


----------



## holmqer (Apr 9, 2008)

I really like the second one, but don't try to get it past TSA, they might think it was a hand grenade!


----------



## Aderhammer (Apr 9, 2008)

Ed, imho rose engine work should be done w/ more plain medium, the koa works but the swirling colors of the acrylic draw away from the rose engine detail.


----------



## DFM (Apr 9, 2008)

Amazing work.  The koa k-scope looks like a pineapple.


----------



## sbell111 (Apr 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aderhammer_
> 
> Ed, imho rose engine work should be done w/ more plain medium, the koa works but the swirling colors of the acrylic draw away from the rose engine detail.


I tend to agree, but I think that since the detail work was done on the 'plain' end of the piece, that it ended up looking really good.  I think that a bottle stopper would be awesome with the lower half done like in the first pic and the upper being simpler or possibly including a doohickie whatchamacallit.


----------



## Hello (Apr 10, 2008)

I've seen pictures of hte rose engine, and read breif descriptions as to how it works.....but when I'm looking at an end product, I just can't picture how those shapes are accomplished.


----------



## YoYoSpin (Apr 10, 2008)

magic... [8D]


----------



## DCBluesman (Apr 10, 2008)

Watch Ed's demo to get an idea.  The demo is in the library.


----------



## Hello (Apr 10, 2008)

i was watchin Ed on the DVD player jsut yesterday...
I didn't know there was a demo...I'll go check it out


----------



## Hello (Apr 10, 2008)

ah....I've been enlightened.
I onw understand how it works....it isn't at all what I thought.
Why is it still called a lathe?


----------



## Aderhammer (Apr 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hello_
> 
> ah....I've been enlightened.
> I onw understand how it works....it isn't at all what I thought.
> Why is it still called a lathe?


I think it's still called a lathe because it still rotates around, it just adds a pivot.


----------



## workinforwood (Apr 13, 2008)

That's some mighty weird looking stuff.  First one looks like a chunk of Kryptonite..watch out superman!


----------



## rhahnfl (Apr 13, 2008)

Very nice!!! [8D][8D][8D]


----------

